# Brute vs. Yeti



## CJ PORTER

What the H E double hockey sitcks is the difference between the two?:headknock:headknock


----------



## Part Timer

The price and the name

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dparkerh

Imitation is the highest form of flattery ....


----------



## COOLWADERS

dparkerh said:


> Imitation is the highest form of flattery ....


And Yeti was the first?


----------



## omgidk

The latches that close them are different but i honestly haven't looked into them, I cant see myself paying that much for a cooler.. BUT I sure as heck signed up for the free one


----------



## Profish00

One sits on top of the other


----------



## dparkerh

COOLWADERS said:


> And Yeti was the first?


May not have been the first, but with significantly more market presence & brand recognition, I guarantee they're the ones being knocked off. IJS


----------



## Zeitgeist

Not sure, but I have posted this before and it is a very interesting vid:


----------



## whistlingdixie

Engel was first and is still the best


----------



## Bison Coolers

Just my two cents... but there are a lot of good manufacturers out there and I've owned them all. We bought coolers from every name in the industry, took them apart and designed the Brute Outdoors cooler line.

Some key differences between the competition and the Brute Coolers are that our ice chests are...


Made in USA
Have drain plugs on both ends (no flipping the cooler to drain it off your tailgate)
Built-in fishing ruler
Thicker outer shell
Lids are customizable with full lid graphics
Open grab handles for securing cooler with chain or cable
True-to-size capacity (when you buy 75 quarts, you get at least 75 quarts)
More insulation
Here are some cutouts for comparison purposes. Brute Is on the left and the leading competition is on the right. First photo shows side wall differences and the second photo shows the difference in the bottoms of the coolers.


----------



## BlueHeron

For the price of any of these I would like to see custom color options. Like a yellow one to go on my yak :smile:. Brute pricing is definitely better. Already have a 125qt yeti that does a **** good job. Still looking for one to trick out the yak. Big enough to hold some keeper reds and drinks.


----------



## dparkerh

I'm liking what I am seeing from Brute. Plus competition helps keep the prices more in line. I've got a connection at "brand Y" and I know what I can get one for, and they still make a good margin even at my buddy price. I'm interesting in seeing a Brute Box. I like Engel as well.


----------



## Lexy1

I have not owned one and never had anyone I know owned one so I cannot tell anything about Brute. But just about everyone who owns a boat I know has a Yeti cooler and there is absolutely "no complaint" about those.
I have to wait until I can win one and give a true assessment/comparison with my friends' Jeti


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Brute, thanks for the info and I like the latches. Big improvement. imo


----------



## SpoonFedRed

I like that the lid is textured and has a fish ruler....


----------



## tank02

What part of the Brute is made in the USA? I bought one two months ago and when got to my house there was a sticker on the back that said MADE IN THAILAND! SO I ask again, is it made or ASSEMBLED in the USA?


----------



## tunnelchamp22

*Check it Out*

Got a New Yukon from Igloo and it is awesome. I put one Cube of ice in it, before I went to the Deer lease and when I got there, it had made 30lbs. LOL. 

But really, thanks Brute for sponsoring this site, it is one of the best on the net.


----------



## whistlingdixie

but is it bear proof? My cooler has to be bear proof


----------



## Bison Coolers

tank02 said:


> What part of the Brute is made in the USA? I bought one two months ago and when got to my house there was a sticker on the back that said MADE IN THAILAND! SO I ask again, is it made or ASSEMBLED in the USA?


We had our product manufactured in Thailand for about a year. We collected feedback from our customers, designed a new generation of coolers and moved our manufacturing from overseas to here in the good ol' USA. The plastic, foam, rubber, rope and every other part is made and assembled here in America.

We're very excited to be sponsors and look forward to getting to know you all.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Fish fur

Profish00 said:


> One sits on top of the other


More cooler for less money


----------



## Texxan1

I do love my Yeti's, but I must say i Commend you for making a good product in the good ole USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not seen a brute, but will check them out when I come across one.

Capt Thomas



Brute Outdoors said:


> We had our product manufactured in Thailand for about a year. We collected feedback from our customers, designed a new generation of coolers and moved our manufacturing from overseas to here in the good ol' USA. The plastic, foam, rubber, rope and every other part is made and assembled here in America.
> 
> We're very excited to be sponsors and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


----------



## Lebber32

Brute Outdoors said:


> We had our product manufactured in Thailand for about a year. We collected feedback from our customers, designed a new generation of coolers and moved our manufacturing from overseas to here in the good ol' USA. The plastic, foam, rubber, rope and every other part is made and assembled here in America.
> 
> We're very excited to be sponsors and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


That's pretty cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannaBfishin

I have both a Yeti and and Engel. The Yeta is the better IMO but they are both very good coolers and I bought both of them because I got tired of 'Brand X' lids being busted when people sit on them. I'm happy with both. I would like a smaller one for the boat for drinks, so I hope to win and try the Brute


----------



## yakfinaddict

From what I see the Brute is a great "esky". I also like the latches. Even if I don't win one I think I'll finally pull the trigger on my super ice chest and get the Brute...American made, the owner (like many on here) chats with the people, they sponsor 2cool, and the design is great! And God forbid my ice chest isn't bear proof, I just hope my beer/whiskey is safe!!! Lol, JK!!


----------



## sleepersilverado

Profish00 said:


> One sits on top of the other


Ha I have a CED cooler also.


----------



## The_Outrider

Good to know it is made in U.S.A. That, in itself, is a deal maker in my book. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Slimshady

Curious if anyone here has seen or purchased a "Icehole" cooler yet? Appears to be another high end roto-molded cooler company located in Kerrville. I personally like the design and color options but they are limited in size choices.

http://iceholecoolers.com/


----------



## Bison Coolers

The_Outrider said:


> Good to know it is made in U.S.A. That, in itself, is a deal maker in my book. Keep up the great work.


Great to hear! We give a little on the margins but feel the quality is far and above anything we could get overseas. You'll be hard pressed to find a high-end cooler in our price range and you can't find one that can compete on quality, finish and performance.


----------



## Absolut

Looks like a great product...will definitely be checking it out. Thanks for sponsoring the site Brute!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Slimshady said:


> Curious if anyone here has seen or purchased a "Icehole" cooler yet? Appears to be another high end roto-molded cooler company located in Kerrville. I personally like the design and color options but they are limited in size choices.
> 
> http://iceholecoolers.com/


$349 for a 60 quart! I guess id better open another savings account.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## chris33

i will personally be purchasing a Brute because (1) it is made in the USA,(2) they are a 2cool sponsor, (3) they are less expensive and (4) it is the actual size that it states on the box. Thanks for making a great product and for the effort to improve our country.


----------



## ReelWork

X2 ^^


----------



## DadSaid

The_Outrider said:


> Good to know it is made in U.S.A. That, in itself, is a deal maker in my book. Keep up the great work.


x2


----------



## Slimshady

Smackdaddy53 said:


> $349 for a 60 quart! I guess id better open another savings account.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I didn't see the 60qt price but now see its $100 higher than a 65 yeti. The 35 and 100 are right in line with Yeti I thought. The tactical green looks nice and would like to see the moab also. Was asking since it looks like another option claiming to be made in the US.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

chris33 said:


> i will personally be purchasing a Brute because (1) it is made in the USA,(2) they are a 2cool sponsor, (3) they are less expensive and (4) it is the actual size that it states on the box. Thanks for making a great product and for the effort to improve our country.


x4 Also, Headquarters in Texas! If I read the web site correctly. Fort Worth.


----------



## SurfRookie

is against forum rules to set up a group buy to get even better pricing on the brute?:question:


----------



## krfish

After checking these coolers out, and seeing the quality and price I think my next cooler will be a Brute.


----------



## Bison Coolers

chris33 said:


> i will personally be purchasing a Brute because (1) it is made in the USA,(2) they are a 2cool sponsor, (3) they are less expensive and (4) it is the actual size that it states on the box. Thanks for making a great product and for the effort to improve our country.


Great to hear! Don't forget to use coupon code "2COOLFISHING" to save $15 or check out your local dealer to save on shipping!


----------



## Bison Coolers

We'll be at the Houston Boat Show from January 4-13 if you'd like to swing by and check out the cooler line! Thanks


----------



## krfish

Brute Outdoors said:


> We'll be at the Houston Boat Show from January 4-13 if you'd like to swing by and check out the cooler line! Thanks


Will y'all be at the Houston Fishing Show the last week of February?


----------



## Number_Five

So I'm in the market for a "super cooler" to replace my seat cooler on the boat. A couple of questions for Brute:

1. Which size would be a 1:1 replacements size for a 90 igloo marine cooler?
2. If I replace with a Brute cooler, can I get a seat cushion?

The size is very important as the aluminum holder is there, and I REALLY don't want to replace that too.

Five


----------



## Bison Coolers

Number_Five said:


> So I'm in the market for a "super cooler" to replace my seat cooler on the boat. A couple of questions for Brute:
> 
> 1. Which size would be a 1:1 replacements size for a 90 igloo marine cooler?
> 2. If I replace with a Brute cooler, can I get a seat cushion?
> 
> The size is very important as the aluminum holder is there, and I REALLY don't want to replace that too.
> 
> Five


Happy to help you out!

Several folks have told me that our 75 Quart fits the aluminum rack that comes standard on a lot of boats. Dimensions are about 32.5" x 15" x 17.5" at the base of the cooler. I haven't sen it first hand but I've been told multiple times they fit it really well as a direct replacement.

We're designing seat cushions right now and should have three prototypes to chose from in the next few weeks. In addition to this, we have custom decals, divider/cutting boards, dry goods rack and eventually a wheel adapter kit.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Number_Five

Very cool, that sounds exactly what I'll need. As long as the internal length is long enough to hold a 27.5" redfish I'm good to go....probably will be a christmas present to myself. 

Is there a slideable dry rack that comes with it? You mentioned dividers and cutting board, are those extras, or so they come with the cooler?

Thanks man....I'll be looking at ordering really soon, probably when you have seat cushions to demo 

Five


----------



## Bison Coolers

Number_Five said:


> Very cool, that sounds exactly what I'll need. As long as the internal length is long enough to hold a 27.5" redfish I'm good to go....probably will be a christmas present to myself.
> 
> Is there a slideable dry rack that comes with it? You mentioned dividers and cutting board, are those extras, or so they come with the cooler?
> 
> Thanks man....I'll be looking at ordering really soon, probably when you have seat cushions to demo
> 
> Five


Our manufacturer is helping us develop a divider slot that also serves as a cutting board.

We've identified a manufacturer for the dry goods rack and are working to finalize dimensions, prototypes, etc. to get these into production.

Seat cushion prototypes should be available real soon.

These accessories will be available on the website soon. Let me know if I can help with anything!

Jeremy


----------



## coachlaw

So far, all I''ve done is make fun of coolers that cost this much. But Brute is impressing me here on the site. I still can't afford it, but I'm a little impressed. Made in USA is big.


----------



## Bison Coolers

I put my 25 Quart to some good use this weekend! It held 19 Shiners and 10 pounds of ice. Some other folks have provided a few pics of their coolers in use over the holiday as well. Let us know what you think!


----------



## SSST

Definitely thumbs up on the beer choice!


----------



## berto

I got 2 yeti's and will more and likely add a big brute.

Just from seeing the new design, and the customer service I've seen Jermany have on texasbowhunter.


----------



## Bison Coolers

Great to hear Berto. Don't hesitate to let me know if I can help out with anything. I'm looking forward to you putting the Brute Box up against the competitor. I have no doubts they'll outperform them. See ya

Jeremy


----------



## SpoonFedRed

I saw on the website that the dimensions for the 50 quart are 32"x16.5"x16.5". Are these outside dimensions? If so what are the inside dimensions? Looks like a great product!


----------



## Tailshot

Brute Outdoors said:


> I put my 25 Quart to some good use this weekend! It held 19 Shiners and 10 pounds of ice. Some other folks have provided a few pics of their coolers in use over the holiday as well. Let us know what you think!QUOTE]
> 
> 19 Shiners! Someone got into your 12 packs...maybe a bear. Are you SURE those coolers are grizz-proof?


----------



## Bison Coolers

SpoonFedRed said:


> I saw on the website that the dimensions for the 50 quart are 32"x16.5"x16.5". Are these outside dimensions? If so what are the inside dimensions? Looks like a great product!


I can get you the dimensions later today when I run to the warehouse. All of our coolers are true to size. You can buy other coolers that claim they're 100 quarts but actually measure 84 quarts due to the "thick insulation". We shoot you straight by offering you at least the amount of space you're expecting.


----------



## Bison Coolers

Tailshot said:


> Brute Outdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put my 25 Quart to some good use this weekend! It held 19 Shiners and 10 pounds of ice. Some other folks have provided a few pics of their coolers in use over the holiday as well. Let us know what you think!QUOTE]
> 
> 19 Shiners! Someone got into your 12 packs...maybe a bear. Are you SURE those coolers are grizz-proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drink the other 5 on the spot since there wasn't enough room. Next time, I'll have to go with the 50 Quart Brute Box Cooler instead!
Click to expand...


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Limited space on my 19 foot boat....was wondering if the 50 would hold a couple of limits of slot Reds.


----------



## Bison Coolers

SpoonFedRed said:


> Limited space on my 19 foot boat....was wondering if the 50 would hold a couple of limits of slot Reds.


That shouldn't be an issue. The 75 Quart is a safer bet but the 50 should do. The 75 Quart actually fits in the Igloo 94 Quart aluminum racks as well. Seat cushions should help eliminate that "wasted space" feeling.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## aggieanglr

I liked em so much that H2O Ink became a dealer in the College Station area. Get ready for some one of a kind things to come out of the pairing of H2O Ink and Brute Outdoors. Pics soon to come!


----------



## Bison Coolers

aggieanglr said:


> I liked em so much that H2O Ink became a dealer in the College Station area. Get ready for some one of a kind things to come out of the pairing of H2O Ink and Brute Outdoors. Pics soon to come!


I call dibs on the first camo dip! Looking forward to seeing some incredible designs come from you guys. Love the work you've shown on your website.


----------



## Capt.mikelowe

too late jeremy. Mine is getting dipped right now. pics to follow.


----------



## spotsndots

Hey Jeremy it was good meeting you at the show on Friday evening. Please let remember to let me know when either you or one of your dealers gets the 100Qt in stock. I know you told me it should be ready by the end of January and I am hoping it is on time as I am heading to Baffin on Feb. 7. 

If your dealers (Aggieanglr) get them here at the same time let me know. I live in Cypress and I thought you told me there was someone in Tomball as well but College Station is close enough as well 

Thanks, Jim


----------



## krfish

Hey Jeremy do you have any dealers in the College Station area? My brother in laws Yeti got stolen, so I told my sister to get him a Brute. She said she couldn't find anyone that carried them in the area. Thanks.


----------



## spotsndots

aggieanglr said:


> I liked em so much that H2O Ink became a dealer in the College Station area. Get ready for some one of a kind things to come out of the pairing of H2O Ink and Brute Outdoors. Pics soon to come!





krfish said:


> Hey Jeremy do you have any dealers in the College Station area? My brother in laws Yeti got stolen, so I told my sister to get him a Brute. She said she couldn't find anyone that carried them in the area. Thanks.


see post #56 above


----------



## Capt.mikelowe

H2O ink in college station


----------



## Bison Coolers

New shipment has arrived and dealers should be receiving new stock in the next week or so! Find your local dealer here and give them a call!


----------



## berto

Will yours stain bad? Both my yetis hold dirt in the pores and its will not come clean.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

berto said:


> Will yours stain bad? Both my yetis hold dirt in the pores and its will not come clean.


Hit them with a pressure washer....cleans them right up.


----------



## berto

SpoonFedRed said:


> Hit them with a pressure washer....cleans them right up.


I've done that numerous times. I've soaked it with soap and nothing.


----------



## Part Timer

berto said:


> I've done that numerous times. I've soaked it with soap and nothing.


Try the clorox with bleach.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt.mikelowe

called h20 ink in college station. Talk to E.B. good guy


----------



## aggieanglr

Tell her to give me a call tomorrow. I'm in South Texas right now but will be back in CS tomorrow. Shipment should be at my shop sometime tomorrow. Ill be glad to help them out and get them fixed up.
979-255-9350
E.B.


krfish said:


> Hey Jeremy do you have any dealers in the College Station area? My brother in laws Yeti got stolen, so I told my sister to get him a Brute. She said she couldn't find anyone that carried them in the area. Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

berto said:


> I've done that numerous times. I've soaked it with soap and nothing.


Soft scrub with bleach, if that doesnt get it off spraypaint it brown

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## johnmyjohn

SpoonFedRed said:


> Limited space on my 19 foot boat....was wondering if the 50 would hold a couple of limits of slot Reds.


 I recomend you get the 75. As you throw larger fish in your smaller coolers they have a tendency to die bent. There's nothing better than filleting fish that are straight. I also recomend for one day trips to put some water that you are catching your fish out of in with your ice, just enough to cover the ice. This will help your fish from bruising and burn spots from the ice, you'll be surprised in the qaulity difference of your catch. 
As for Brute I am now a proud owner of one. There is no give on the cooler when I step on it and will continue to do so regardless of warranty, that's part of how I use one. I thought I wouldn't shell out this much money for a chest but now that I got one I will not hesitate in the future to do so. There's no doupt in my mine these coolers will outlast a traditional chest 4 times over. It also seems that the plastic Brutes are made of is not as hard as Yeti, which I like. I will also strongly recomend if you're going to spend this much money you need to compare and check for yourself. I'm not saying these things about Brute because it was given to me because I don't owe anybody anything, it's just a good product. Look around and you'll will be able to tell the difference, these things will sell themselves.


----------



## FishAfrica

Been looking at the Brute website, do they make a decent seat cushion for the 75qt? Don't like the thin ones that Yeti has.


----------



## Number_Five

FishAfrica said:


> Been looking at the Brute website, do they make a decent seat cushion for the 75qt? Don't like the thin ones that Yeti has.


I've kinda been hanging out waiting to see the seat cushions myself. I'm going to be replacing my front cooler soon, but would really like to see what they offer.

Five


----------



## Bison Coolers

FishAfrica said:


> Been looking at the Brute website, do they make a decent seat cushion for the 75qt? Don't like the thin ones that Yeti has.


Well since you asked... we've been building some prototypes lately. We're got the manufacturer nailed down and we're just about ready to move forward with a few more tweaks. Be patient with us, we're getting closer.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------

